# Here's mine from Dec.16-17th



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Here's a few only ended up with 12inch total.Video later.


----------



## DSLL (Sep 2, 2004)

I guess you didn't use enough fluid film on your plow.


----------



## Stud Bro (Oct 24, 2007)

DSLL;461654 said:


> I guess you didn't use enough fluid film on your plow.


Whats up with all that snow on the plow i thought you diped your whole plow in fluid film LOL nice rig and pics cant wait for the video


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I knew I'd get some flak for snow on the plow! Considering that I sprayed it in Oct. and plow 5 times not to bad. Also it started to rain so it was wet.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

The cutting edge sure is getting thinner!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

stroker79;461725 said:


> The cutting edge sure is getting thinner!


I can probably get another season out that!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Can you speed up that count down clock. We have plowed 8 times so far and salted almost 20. Now it's time for loader work.


----------

